

How Does a Small Company Make a Big Company Successful? - guiambros
http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/01/small-company-make-big-company-successful-2.html

======
biomimic
I couldn't agree with you more. We landed and kept a large Microsoft deal
exercising the principles you described. "How can we help you reach your goal
as an individual within your company and as a group within your company"

